# Found this one Yesterday



## hemihampton (Jan 28, 2020)

Found this one yesterday on my lunch break. found after they tore a old house & garage down. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice!  It sure is in excellent condition.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 29, 2020)

That's purdy sweet!


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jan 29, 2020)

Beautiful find, Congrats !


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 29, 2020)

Awesome find!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jan 29, 2020)

Sweet condition


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 29, 2020)

Great find!  I love the Gothic font they used for Detroit, never seen that on a pharmacy bottle before.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 29, 2020)

That is a wide variety of font types to be used on one bottle!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 30, 2020)

Beautiful discovery. Very good condition congratulations Leon!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2020)

I liked the Gothic looking DETROIT also but thought it looked kinda odd & out of place with the rest of the lettering/fonts. Possibly I'll go back over the weekend & see if I can dig a privy there. with the ground all tore up don't think anybody will mind. it's just dirt everywhere. it was a old dilapidated abandoned house, one of thousands in Detroit.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 30, 2020)

I wish to poke around there some day.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2020)

I Have a Cistern to finish that's up your way, real close to your house, if you want to help dig it in spring let me know? LEON.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 31, 2020)

I bet you'll find something interesting in there.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 1, 2020)

Went back & only found 2 more bottles in the dirt. 2 different Pfeiffer crown top beer bottles. Didn't find any privy. didn't take any pics. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 2, 2020)

Forgot, I did find this bottle & take it home. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I Have a Cistern to finish that's up your way, real close to your house, if you want to help dig it in spring let me know? LEON.


That sounds like fun. I haven't had a chance to see what's around here yet. Been looking for one of the privies at this 1859 farm house!


----------

